# Any shipbuilders out there.?



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Word is emerging from the USA that their shipbuilding industry is approaching a crisis.

The reason being that they do not have enough skilled and experienced staff to cope with the increased demand.

Surely this must be a chance for some of our ex skilled shipbuilders to make a fortune.?

I hope they do.

Rushie.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Shipbuilders*

Rushie

Nice idea but we have retired after making a fortune here. (Jester) 

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Fairplay to you...!*

Fred,

Your bus pass wouldn't be valid in Galveston anyway....

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Not for Tmac's attention!*

Don't ask Tmac - his lot (H&W) buggered up the last high profile order they had! (Jester)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

I thought a strategically placed Cammell Laird iceberg got in the way of one of theirs...?

Rushie


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Iceberg building*



rushie said:


> I thought a strategically placed Cammell Laird iceberg got in the way of one of theirs...?
> 
> Rushie



Not at all Rushie. If Cammell Laird had built the iceberg, delivery would have been delated by a dispute between the freezers and the icecutters.(Jester) 

Fred


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm sayin' nothin' on the grounds it may incriminate me LOL


----------

